

If 'semantic web' annoys you, read on... - bensummers
http://teblog.typepad.com/david_tebbutt/2010/03/if-semantic-web-annoys-you-read-on.html

======
cschneid
Did this article just open with "Semantic web makes most people shut down"
then follow with "Here's a basic overview of Semantic Web"? That doesn't make
any sense.

Also, a press release style blog post about a semantic web company isn't
really a quality post for HN.

~~~
bensummers
One paragraph of 12 was about a company, and given the particular company, it
would be like writing an introduction to advertising on the web without
mentioning Google. The rest was about the new 'branding' for the semantic web
community.

------
mark_l_watson
Not a great article. Might be more productive to play around with DBpedia
(<http://wiki.dbpedia.org/OnlineAccess>) a bit. Semantic web tech is good for
mixing data from multiple sources but be prepared to do some manual work.

